# In Search of the Perfect Wick



## Rob Fisher (6/4/15)

I'm finding myself changing Rayon wicks a few times a day with the continual quest for the perfect vape... there is nothing quite like a fresh rayon wick and fresh battery... I have tried all the other wicks including ReadyXwick and for menthol juices nothing quite beats Rayon... am I the only loon changing wicks a few times a day?

I find myself wanting to not only take spare juice and batteries with me but also some rayon, my tweezers and a pair of scissors when I go out. Going fishing for the day and not getting a chance to change wicks (and I really should put the rod down and do it but I can't not have a rod in my hand when on the water) drives me crazy... 

Now I rig a couple of REO's with fresh wicks and batteries and just change REO's.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom (6/4/15)

i just change the wick every 2-3 tanks...mainly because then I would also like to change the juice. But I am using normal cotton. Hating the first few pulls after wicking


----------



## Tom (6/4/15)

oh...and @Rob Fisher .... I still have a tiny bit left from the Rayon you gave me last September


----------



## Daniel (6/4/15)

Eh , Mr Fisher why not just take some pre-wicked attys with ? Oh wait fresh battery ....

I consider myself a lazy wicker , maybe change once a week , still on the fence about the Rayon though the Jap cotton still 'pops' for me .... even after a week

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/15)

Tom said:


> oh...and @Rob Fisher .... I still have a tiny bit left from the Rayon you gave me last September



@Tom I would send you more if you were not so far away!


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/15)

Daniel said:


> Eh , Mr Fisher why not just take some pre-wicked attys with ? Oh wait fresh battery ....



That is not such a doff idea... I have spare Cyclones standing by for new REO's... I could wick them up and take them with... good idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> That is not such a doff idea... I have spare Cyclones standing by for new REO's... I could wick them up and take them with... good idea!


Yip, a very good idea. As you know I love ceramic wicking, which lasts me around 3 months. On trips I always take a spare coiled and wicked atomizer as a backup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (6/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> That is not such a doff idea... I have spare Cyclones standing by for new REO's... I could wick them up and take them with... good idea!



no wait scrap that , kak idea don't want you fumbling a Cyclone while with rod in hand and in the water it goes ... *edit* ok that sounded very "Fifty Shades..."

WAIT WHAT??!! you have spare Cyclones .... biksem ....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (6/4/15)

I found that problem with rayon, it starts tasting strange after a short while. Cotton on the other hand I can use for alot longer. 
Using plain organic cotton but will be trying some jap cotton soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/4/15)

I generally rewick after about 6ml of juice. Doesn't matter which wicking material because gunk starts building up on the coil and a dry burn is in order. I found though that my goblin can go 5 or 6 tanks on a rayon wick. I try not to get to that point though, nothing worse than starting to get a burnt taste 3 toots in on a just filled tank.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (6/4/15)

I'm enjoying the Native Wicks, on a RY4 type (lighter in color) juice the wick seems to last about a week and a half before it starts tasting a bit miff. On Boba's or HHV Temtation on the other hand, it gunks up the wick after 3 days, then its rewick time for me. All in all loving the Native Wicks, a great step up from the regular (Dove) cotton I was a slave to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (6/4/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> I generally rewick after about 6ml of juice. Doesn't matter which wicking material because gunk starts building up on the coil and a dry burn is in order. I found though that my goblin can go 5 or 6 tanks on a rayon wick. I try not to get to that point though, nothing worse than starting to get a burnt taste 3 toots in on a just filled tank.



Do you get gunk build up on the flavorless? I would think it's the flavoring causing the gunk


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/15)

I think I need to revisit Koh Gen Doh and Native Wicks again... just need to get over missing that awesome taste of the Rayon that I am so used to in the beginning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/4/15)

ShaneW said:


> Do you get gunk build up on the flavorless? I would think it's the flavoring causing the gunk



Yeah you do not nearly as much as flavoured juice though. NET's are the worst when it comes to gunk.
If I remember I will take a pic of fresh and then 6ml use coil and wick tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yuganp (6/4/15)

I am still on ekowool for my menthol juices. Burn the ekowool till white hot. Wrap a spaced coil around it. Dry burn it. Juice it up. Burn again for a while. Still takes a while for it to settle in. After that can stay with the wick and coil for about 90ml to 120ml juice with an occasional dry burn before replacing.

From the above you can see that I am a lazy with rewiking although the initial setup of the ekowool takes a long time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneW (6/4/15)

yuganp said:


> I am still on ekowool for my menthol juices. Burn the ekowool till white hot. Wrap a spaced coil around it. Dry burn it. Juice it up. Burn again for a while. Still takes a while for it to settle in. After that can stay with the wick and coil for about 90ml to 120ml juice with an occasional dry burn before replacing.
> 
> From the above you can see that I am a lazy with rewiking although the initial setup of the ekowool takes a long time.



That's very impressive! 
You say with your menthol juices, how does the ekowool hold up for other juices?


----------



## yuganp (6/4/15)

ShaneW said:


> That's very impressive!
> You say with your menthol juices, how does the ekowool hold up for other juices?



They work similar with the the tobaccos and fruit juices. Don't know about desert type juices as I can't stand them. Tried hhv, tarks, witches brew, hurricane vapor and alien visions and they work the same except you need to dry burn more often.

@johan will be able to give more feedback on some of the tobaccos

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (7/4/15)

@Rob Fisher i like the readyXwick the most . Pitty i can not get my hands on some . Next is rayon and then jap cotton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (7/4/15)

This is exactly the reason I use Rayon less frequently...it starts out amazing, but the dropoff in taste happens way too quickly for me - and as I tend to use tanks most of the time, changing wicks more than once per day drives me a bit crazy 

So I've come to the following arrangement: Japanese Cotton for the RTAs (lasts pretty well for at least a full day, and I can push 2-3 if the need arises) and Rayon for the RDAs (which is very quick and painless to re-wick, and receiving less use they last long enough). 

In my experience the Japanese Cotton is very close to Rayon for flavour (takes a moment to settle in though) - and with some juices it's even better than Rayon 

This is my happy place of white fuzzy-ness

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (7/4/15)

yuganp said:


> I am still on ekowool for my menthol juices. Burn the ekowool till white hot. Wrap a spaced coil around it. Dry burn it. Juice it up. Burn again for a while. Still takes a while for it to settle in. After that can stay with the wick and coil for about 90ml to 120ml juice with an occasional dry burn before replacing.
> 
> From the above you can see that I am a lazy with rewiking although the initial setup of the ekowool takes a long time.



Yip, I'm also a Ekowool convert and agree the key is to burn the hell out of it first. In my opinion very convenient as mine last approx 3 months with regular dry burning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/15)

free3dom said:


> This is exactly the reason I use Rayon less frequently...it starts out amazing, but the dropoff in taste happens way too quickly for me - and as I tend to use tanks most of the time, changing wicks more than once per day drives me a bit crazy
> 
> So I've come to the following arrangement: Japanese Cotton for the RTAs (lasts pretty well for at least a full day, and I can push 2-3 if the need arises) and Rayon for the RDAs (which is very quick and painless to re-wick, and receiving less use they last long enough).
> 
> ...



100% Spot on @free3dom! It's the "takes a moment to settle in" that kills cotton for me... compared to the instantaneous perfect vape on Rayon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/15)

@Rob Fisher 

I think you are in the extreme minority of people that change wicks a few times a day
I think it has to do with you knowing your Tropical Ice so well and always striving for that perfect crisp vape. 

I think wicking is a complex topic. Depends on personal taste and the juice involved - as well as the device and the power. 

FYI - I have found Rayon better for the menthol juices - to my taste. I can go through about 4 tankfuls of my "Strawberry Ice" in the Lemo before changing. Another problem is that the change is so gradual that one doesnt really notice it easily.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (7/4/15)

I'm using Ekowool + ugly ribbon coil 97% of the time, and just live with the initial settling time - don't think I will use anything else again.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rvdwesth (7/4/15)

Andre said:


> Yip, a very good idea. As you know I love ceramic wicking, which lasts me around 3 months. On trips I always take a spare coiled and wicked atomizer as a backup.



@Andre Links to info around ceramic wicks please


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/15)

rvdwesth said:


> @Andre Links to info around ceramic wicks please



http://www.rbasupplies.com/READYxWICK.html

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## rvdwesth (7/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> http://www.rbasupplies.com/READYxWICK.html


READYxWICK® CAN ONLY BE SOLD TO AND SHIPPED TO PEOPLE IN THE USA DUE TO FEDERAL REGULATIONS


----------



## rvdwesth (7/4/15)

I have eyes on this thread since I am also one of those who change my cotton 3 times a day!
Looking for something that will last at least a day or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (7/4/15)

rvdwesth said:


> I have eyes on this thread since I am also one of those who change my cotton 3 times a day!
> Looking for something that will last at least a day or two.



Have you tried Ekowool?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/4/15)

rvdwesth said:


> READYxWICK® CAN ONLY BE SOLD TO AND SHIPPED TO PEOPLE IN THE USA DUE TO FEDERAL REGULATIONS


This site is more expensive, but does not have the warning: https://highdesertvapes.com/products/Ceramic-Wick-Material-by-ReadyxWick.html
They use International Checkout to ship outside of the US, so very expensive.

Agree with @johan - give Ekowool a go if you use drippers.


----------



## vaalboy (7/4/15)

Just make sure it is genuine ekowool. My buddy gave me some of his the other day and what ever brand it was crackled when I bent it a bit. Sounded like thin fibreglass breaking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/4/15)

Shoe @Rob Fisher, I'm still use the Rayen I got in the post from "wie's jou pappa" last year. And I gave away all but 3 strands and been wicking my and Jaco's vapes. 

Its almost finished now, but will still last a month. 





Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Shoe @Rob Fisher, I'm still use the Rayen I got in the post from "wie's jou pappa" last year. And I gave away all but 3 strands and been wicking my and Jaco's vapes.
> 
> Its almost finished now, but will still last a month.
> 
> ...



Remind me and I'll bring you some to VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (8/4/15)

Thanks @Andre en @johan.
I will get some from Vapeclub, I see they stock EcoWool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/4/15)

rvdwesth said:


> Thanks @Andre en @johan.
> I will get some from Vapeclub, I see they stock EcoWool.


Yes, that looks like the real stuff. Shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (8/4/15)

rvdwesth said:


> Thanks @Andre en @johan.
> I will get some from Vapeclub, I see they stock EcoWool.



Yip they do stock the real Ekowool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers (14/5/15)

Rayon is pretty nice, yesterday i tried Koh Gen Doh for the first time and i was pretty impressed..this stuff wicks super fast!
And the form factor makes it really easy to cut perfect strips too...very little wastage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redeemer (14/5/15)

Currently trying the small pads of unscented layered organic cotton from Dischem, looks just like Japanese OC, and one cut whicks just right with minimal waste to cut off.
Using it on a Goliath, changing it every other day, just to get whicking down to a fine art, and its dirt cheap compared to what vape shops sell
Flavour is the same, clouds amazing, lung hits intense, so cant complain


----------



## stevie g (14/5/15)

@Redeemer 
which dischem and what's the brands name?.

thanks


----------



## Redeemer (14/5/15)

Brand is 'SOFTI' Cotton Pads
'Square, Pure and gentle, Flourescence free, 100% Cotton'
80 pieces, for a grand total of R12.95
In the pic they are the small squares, next to a sheet of store bought Organic Cotton @ R10 a piece! They seem to be even in layers too, equally thick.
Got it from Dischem Victory park, with loads of other cottons that I'll still have a look at trying, but this one being in a transparent bag I knew what I was buying and it looked just like the Vaping shop's sheets, just smaller squares.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Redeemer (14/5/15)

Next I'll try the sterile organic pads from the first aid section, they come in all sorts of sizes, and being meant for wounds should be quite good, additive free, and also in layered sheets.


----------



## Silver (14/5/15)

Redeemer said:


> Brand is 'SOFTI' Cotton Pads
> 'Square, Pure and gentle, Flourescence free, 100% Cotton'
> 80 pieces, for a grand total of R12.95
> In the pic they are the small squares, next to a sheet of store bought Organic Cotton @ R10 a piece! They seem to be even in layers too, equally thick.
> Got it from Dischem Victory park, with loads of other cottons that I'll still have a look at trying, but this one being in a transparent bag I knew what I was buying and it looked just like the Vaping shop's sheets, just smaller squares.



Thanks for the feedback @Redeemer 
Appreciated

What juice are you vaping on this wick? And how does it taste compared to other wicks you have tried?
Can you tell any subtle differences?


----------



## Redeemer (14/5/15)

Only been using it in the Goliath
Any juices, from Ambrisia to Mother's Milk, and an assortment of dark Bombies juices...
Taste is comparable to the organic cotton sheets, nice and strong flavour even after a few days of vaping, and can be up to 2 tanks per evening!
Only time it backfired was when I had a go setting the Sigelei on 100w, which burnt the whicks (its a dual coil deck) and my lungs in one drag!
Immediate rewhick and a litre of water to cool my throat down... lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (14/5/15)

Hey all - interesting thread and I hope more members share their views on this. Here is my 2c

I also re-wick my Reo regularly, more than I thought I would before I got it, but not as much as you @Rob Fisher - on weekends twice per day, and during the week once a day, but only because I'm lazy at or after work so I do it before I leave in the morning. Twice would be better. Three times would be first prize!

I've been experimenting with Koh Gen Do, Native Wicks, and Rayon - on various devices.

Native Wicks - I don't like. At all. Initially I thought they were on par with KGD in terms of flavour. Maybe they are. But in a fairly short time I start to get a pretty nasty taste. 2-3 tanks in usually. Hard to describe but definitely seems worst with caramel and dessert vapes. Tastes like something inedible has been cooked. Some others have noticed something similar, but evidently we are in the minority. I won't be buying this again or even finishing what I have left.

Koh Gen Do - This is what I've used the most. I like the flavour and performance, especially with tanks/RTA's. Flavour is good imo for all types of juice (but I don't do menthol, so can't comment on that). When I got a Reo, this was naturally the wick I chose to start with.

Rayon - I first tried this with a RDA and didn't think it was as good as KGD in terms of flavour. Tried it in a tank and thought the same. It tasted more sharp than KGD, which for some is a good thing but for me I found KGD smoother and slightly better flavour. Then I tried it with a RM2 and was pretty surprised at how good the flavour was. Maybe even better than KGD. Tried it in a Cyclops and couldn't really tell the difference from cotton tbh. Then in a Cyclone - good lord! Noticeably better than KGD. In any dripper I've tried. By miles. But I do feel the need to re-wick more often than with the cotton.

So I guess my findings relates more to device and atty than to juice flavour profile. All three had good performance in terms of vapour production (although I'm not a cloud blower and never go below about .5 ohms so haven't pushed any of them).

Right now my happy place is KGD in a single coil RTA (use 10% of the time), and Rayon in the Cyclone (rest of the time). Also good in the RM2, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't keen to sell the RM2 and Cyclops and get another Cyclone instead. Mine has a slightly larger air hole and I am very keen to get one with the stock size hole to try.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Silver (14/5/15)

KB_314 said:


> Hey all - interesting thread and I hope more members share their views on this. Here is my 2c
> 
> I also re-wick my Reo regularly, more than I thought I would before I got it, but not as much as you @Rob Fisher - on weekends twice per day, and during the week once a day, but only because I'm lazy at or after work so I do it before I leave in the morning. Twice would be better. Three times would be first prize!
> 
> ...



Thanks for your detailed feedback @KB_314 
Most interesting to hear how other people perceive the wicks

I havent tried the KGD much at all, but I can definitely pick up the sharper and more crisp taste with Rayon on my menthol fruity juices versus organic cotton balls

Also, you made a very good point. Some may prefer the crisper sharper nature of Rayon while others may not. And i suppose its juice dependent too. 

Your finding of Rayon on the Cyclone seems to be consistent with @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A (14/5/15)

Where can I get Rayon in SA? And Ceramic wicks?


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/5/15)

Ashley A said:


> Where can I get Rayon in SA? And Ceramic wicks?



Some of the vendors stock it from time to time but a quick check of two vendors I know was stocking it are out of stock. Best is to ask this question in the "Who Has Stock" thread in the Vendor section!


----------



## KB_314 (14/5/15)

Ashley A said:


> Where can I get Rayon in SA? And Ceramic wicks?


Not sure about ceramic, but I think quite a few vendors stock Rayon. Being in CT, I got mine from Vapemob : https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/rayon-cellucotton/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (14/5/15)

Ashley A said:


> Where can I get Rayon in SA?



Vape Escape sells it...get it here.


----------



## KB_314 (14/5/15)

Silver said:


> Your finding of Rayon on the Cyclone seems to be consistent with @Rob Fisher !


They are - first drag I just thought "man he was dead right". With Cloudsat, there's a sweetness that no other RBA that I've tried has given

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (14/5/15)

KB_314 said:


> Hey all - interesting thread and I hope more members share their views on this. Here is my 2c
> 
> I also re-wick my Reo regularly, more than I thought I would before I got it, but not as much as you @Rob Fisher - on weekends twice per day, and during the week once a day, but only because I'm lazy at or after work so I do it before I leave in the morning. Twice would be better. Three times would be first prize!
> 
> ...


Great report, thank you. Only thing you still need to try is Ekowool (think VapeClub stocks).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (14/5/15)

Wow! Thought it might a a rare product since most people still use cotton.


----------



## KB_314 (14/5/15)

Andre said:


> Great report, thank you. Only thing you still need to try is Ekowool (think VapeClub stocks).


Thanks @Andre - I will give it a try. Had a look and VC has 2mm. Presumably one uses 2mm with a 2mm id which works for me. (Also saw en-route that there is a pre-order for Vaporflask BF clone )


----------



## Andre (14/5/15)

KB_314 said:


> Thanks @Andre - I will give it a try. Had a look and VC has 2mm. Presumably one uses 2mm with a 2mm id which works for me. (Also saw en-route that there is a pre-order for Vaporflask BF clone )


Ekowool works best if you either sock it on a mandrel and then wrap or double and wrap freehand. Many like the latter method with ribbon wire. Here is one example from @johan: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-ekowool.t3753/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Redeemer (16/5/15)

Tried my el-cheapo cotton on the Lemo 2, and vapes great! Filled it with Mother's Milk, and got full flavourful hits every time. Suspect my whicking still needs improvement, as I got a dry hit or two, but its only my second RBA tank, andcompletely different to the Goliath that uses 2 coils, with the whick running down the juice ports, where the Lomo 2 has smaller juice channels and the whick lies on top of the deck.... Hmmm maybe time to dremel the Lemo so it whicks the same, but suspect a tank wouldn't last me an hour then...
worked out, if 4 sheets make up the same amount of cotton as one sheet of VK Organic cotton, then the same amounts of whicks from the Dischem ones, probably even more since less is wasted, is R0.65 opposed to R10 per VK sheet.
Win win situation, especially if one changes whicks very regularly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

